# Which whistle to get?



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I want to get a whistle for Elza but not sure which one I should buy? Found two: the Acme silent whistle or the Acme plastic (not silent) whistle. 

Any ideas or suggestions much appreciated. :


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3756.msg26139.html#msg26139

Adrino. This is a good thread on whistles. Don't get a silent whistle. You want your dog to know it was your whistle's tone that it is responding to. Think of teaching a child in a park to listen and pick up your whistle over all the other noises in the playground. The child can do it. Same with a dog. Acme makes a good whistle. I use a 112 1/2 tone so Bailey and Chloe know it's me and not someone elses whistle. I buy six at a time.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I like the FOX 40 Classic with bite guard - it has no pea so it will not freeze up when hunting in cold weather - very loud - about 9$ and can be found at most sportingood stores because it is the most popular ref whistle - I agree with RBD never liked silent whistles and prefer not to be in the feild with someone that has one - seems to confuse PIKE good luck finding what you like - I also carry 2 whistles when hunting - who wants to walk back to the truck if there is a failure


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

RBD thanks. Did you mean 211 1/2? I didn't find your version...
I might be naive but Why did you by 6 at a time? They don't last long?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Why do I get six. They are cheap. I put one in the Jeep, a couple in the motorhome, one in the "field trial" box, and I usually give one or two away to "newbies." The freight charge is the same for one as it is a dozen and I buy them on line.

Yes 211 1/2 is correct.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep I have the 211 1/2 too


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My grandfather gave me the best dog whistle when I was about 8. I still have it and it still works brilliantly. I can never lose it either. It has never frozen yet and works better when it's cold. The dogs respond really well to it to. I hope it never fails or wears out. Mainly because it's my hands...  My Grandfather taught me to cup my hands together and blow through them to make an awesome whistling sound. It's deep and loud


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'll get the 211 1/2. Hopefully she will respond to it well! : 
I'll let you know once I've got it. May need more advice after that! Lol ???


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ozkar - You truly do TOOT your own HORN! LOL getting back to the subject - Has anyone tried training a pup with a Hawk cry whistle - Have hunted out west for a long time and only met 4 gundog owners that used one - they swear it will hold a lot of pheasants instead of causing them to run


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all, just a little update on how we're doing with the whistle. 
I've got two 211 1/2 (one for my partner).
First I started at home inside the flat (no garden) for the recall. It's been about a week and a half since we use it and Elza responds 90-95%. I have to say I'm pretty impressed with her. For now I only taught her the recall and she even listens to it while playing with other dogs. 
She's 6 months old now and started to be a bit cheeky outside. Not coming back when called or doesn't want to go home at the end of the walk but that's again shows in recall. 
Anyway what should I teach her next with the whistle? What do you find useful? 
Obviously she has to be 100% on the recall but that is a working progress.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

for me it's whoa and here - one blast for whoa and 3 for here - when hunting I use whoa a lot more than here - 3 blasts and PIKE knows he should be at my side


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I like two toots to indicate change directions. If Bailey is going left and I start to walk to the right, I use two toots to let him know I have changed so he can do the same. Never let your hunting dog get behind you. Keep him/her up front between 10 and 2 but never beyond 9 and 3 (on a clock face).

Pay attention to your dog. Simple as it sounds, I have gone on many a walk with Vizsla owners who are talking and looking at each other, unaware of where their dog is. 

If someone asks where your dog is, you should be able to know, even if you can't see him or her. The dog's job is to know exactly where you are. Your job is to know the area the dog is in. And up front all the time. That is where a pointer works. 

Today on a hill walk I had to give Bailey one toot to bring him in. I hadn't seen him for five minutes in the heavy treed hillside and there are coyotes up there. He came about 30 seconds after the toot. When he came to me, I rubbed his side and sent him forward with a toot.

I use one toot to return and one toot to release. Why? Because it is simple. If he is next to me and I give him a toot he knows he can go. If he is at a distance and I give him a toot, he knows he has to come to me and stand by my left side until I release him. Consistant, every time, the same.

Don't use the whistle if you think he will ignore it. Just yell or something else. Save the whistle for "you must do this" situations. Training collars in conjunction with the whistle work well but your pup is too young for that.

One toot or two. That's all we use.

Good luck. You are doing very well.

RBD
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD has a reat POINT ( love that word as much as PIKE ) If the movie GONE in 60sec was about a V the title would have been GONE in 10sec - a drill I always do with PIKE off leash is if he sees my back he does a 180 and gets in front of me again - good luck - I still prefer hand signals above a whistle - hand above head and Pike comes to heel point left or right thats were he goes - only works if he can see you but keeps it quite in a bird field - LOL


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks RBD, although we won't hunt with Elza I'll try to teach her these things for her own development. It's fun anyway! :
For now I used the two little short tut for recall. I want her to be 100% on that then I'll go for the next one. Some days she's great then others she gets a bit confused with it. Like today I was trying to train her sit stay and then I'll walk away and call her with the whistle and she didn't know what to do. So I had to go back to basics and just call her. Then after a few times used the whistle too. She's still learning and loads of times I don't even have to call her cos she comes anyway.  
We just recently found a new woodland 15 mins drive from us so I'm hoping the whistle will be more use over there. 8)
Definitely want to teach the change of direction. I think that's very useful too! 
Thanks for the replies again


----------

